# Big Deer



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

This is a photo that to say the least, I am somewhat skeptical of. It is supposed to be a 435# Buck killed in Hartland, Michigan. Even if it is a Photo shop special, it is still something to imagine. Better have had your "Cheerios" before you start dragging.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Old pic another one that has made the "rounds"


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well at least for the price he paid it gets to make the rounds every year.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Sorry about posting old news guys, I had not seen this before. A friend in Idaho sent me the photo yesterday.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, it's been around. However, some deer, especially northern deer can get really big. Doesn't happen that often because they usually get killed. I think the world record, as far as weight goes, is a 505 pounder from Minnesota! Have to quarter that thing like an elk!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

This deer is a real buck/real photo but it was taken on a high$ pay to hunt high fence operation in Wisconsin back in 2010 so it's not eligible for any record books and it has definitely been making it's rounds on the net.


----------

